# What is the best interior layout, or most popular?



## Itchyfoot (Apr 3, 2015)

I have yet to buy a motorhome, but ii am looking to buy one soon to tour for 3 to 4 months. Just wondering what members have found to be the best layout. I am tending to favour a rear lounge or fixed bed so that we can leave it set up rather than having to pack it away every day. Although there is only 2 of us, I think that a larger motorhome (4 or more berth) would be more suitable for the length of time we are planning.

So I am asking you, the ones with experience, what do you think is the best layout? Also as there is a possibility that we may sell after touring, what is the most popular or sought after?

Cheers.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Fixed double bed over large garage for me, can't abide building a bed every night.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Fixed bed without a doubt, but as to exactly what you want where really is a matter of personal choice.
You'll need to decide on which type of van you want first, that is overcab, "A" class, low profile of perhaps (unlikely though) a PVC, they all have their fors and againsts. 
When you've got that one sorted you'll need to decide where you want the bed, what type of washing / toilet arrangement you want, seating for lounging and eating, the options are seemingly endless, there will also the small issue of budget, motorhomes aren't cheap (you already know that),the more you want the more it costs.
Be very sure before you buy as mistakes are extremely costly.
My advice would be to get along to a big show, plan to be there a couple of days at least and try out as many layouts as you can, the Peterborough show is in a couple of weeks, there is normally a good selection of new and used vans there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Although we don´t yet have our Navajo we know it just what we want.
We were unable to find a single motorhome (or caravan), without a fixed bed, in this country. 2 years ago we went to England to buy our Swift Charisma and this year the Navajo is coming to us from the UK.
We would rather have the living space to use all day than drag a big fixed bed about for the sake of a few mins. making and undoing the bed. A freind has just bought a Delaware, her first email to me from the van says "there´s not much space in here". Look at the layouts and you will see how cramped the living space for fixed bed layouts is, unless you go for a really long van.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

It all depends on how you plan to use your MH. If we all wanted the same then all the layouts would be the same!
Our preference is an end lounge and we are happy to make up a bed every night as we regard the fixed bed option as a waste of MH space. However, if our MH living style changes so that we, say, want to over-winter in Spain then I'd want a fixed bed.
It's all about personal choice and many people (including us) get it wrong the first time. How about hiring a MH to try it for a few days to help sort out your personal preference?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The definitive answer despite what anyone else tells you is ....... the one that works for YOU.

We are in the rear lounge camp. Bed making takes three minutes at each end of the day, a price we are prepared to pay for the space generated during the daytime.

If the van converters are a guide to the best layout then currently it would be low profile fixed bed but neither of these suit us. Even A class vans with a nice big double at the front seem to want to also give you a fixed bed at the rear.

But it's your choice. Buy what fits your requirements.

JohnW


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

mgdavid said:


> Fixed double bed over large garage for me, can't abide building a bed every night.


Exactly as above but with a pull down bed over the cab if needed,
The garage is invaluable for bikes/scooter/canoe/spare wheel and all those other bits you need to carry,
Just make sure you run her over a weigh bridge fully loaded checking your max axel weights are within limits :laugh:


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We have 2 sofas that serve as two singles or one very large double in our 6.2 Autocruise. we have a mid kitchen and rear bathroom with separate shower and this suits us and our style of holiday. Rarely do we use campsites (especially in France|) so this suits us fine.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Rear lounge single beds for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rear lounge every time for us, an all round view is important, a few minutes making up a bed is hardly a hardship, and it also means you're not dragging around a third of the van which is unused 2/3rds of the time, but still costs money to buy, and be moved.

Good luck, view many before buying.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I love my Daffodil with her HUGE transverse double bed that has been lowered (yes I lose a bit of garage space but its better and easier to get in and out of the bed, also a separate shower room ,she is 7 m long ,but if Linda my partner was not crippled with arthritis I would have an overcab drop down bed (Hymer type) and enjoy a larger lounge area and a slightly larger kitchen area, but as it is my layout is fabulous and my storage is immense as we use the overcab permanent bed as an extra wardrobe storage area :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You will not get a definitive answer. This question has been raised many times. Its down to what you feel is best.

I am definitely in the rear lounge and as much space as possible camp. If your long term touring I would go for as big a van as possible as well. We have a 6 berth or two of us for long term touring and we fill every locker and available bit of space. 

If you go for a rear lounge model with a front lounge / dinette as well if your feeling lazy you can leave the bed down some days anyway so have the best of both worlds. Our Kontiki rear lounge bed takes no time to set up and its massive. Fixed beds are usually quite small.

See as many layouts as you can and decided whats best for you. You will find its mainly the Brit vans that have the rear lounge, front dinette layout but some foreign vans do but mainly the continental vans are large garage, fixed bed.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Everyone has their own preference. We bought a twin axle caravan with a fixed double bed. Loads of storage room under the bed. But during the day the bed was never used and it was a waste of space.
When we looked for a MH we looked at rear lounge and fixed bed. I wanted a big garage and the missus wanted a rear lounge. When we emptied the caravan we found 90% of the stuff we kept under the bed was never used. So in the end we opted for more space and she won and we got the rear lounge. Only time will tell if she is has made the right choice for me (But she is usually right most of the time)


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Island bed every time for me.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Our two caravans and the next 4 motorhomes all had a centre dinette plus a long bench seat; three of the motorhomes had an overcab bed and the 4th had a drop down bed. We were touring with family including dog.

Our next motorhome had a drop down bed, a long bench seat and a long bench L-shaped [Hymer 544 - the mot popular Hymer layout]. There was only two of us and a dog.

Now we have a a rear bed over a garage and a drop down bed with a small L-shaped long - increasingly common Euro layout. Must admit, the garage has been a pleasant surprise. Just the two of us and no dog so we went as small as we could.

Single rear beds are increasingly common because they avoid having to clamber over a sleeping wife/husband when getting up early or for the early morning pee.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I agree with most of barryD's comments above, although we personally do not favour the rear lounge.

However I do not agree that fixed beds are small, since our fixed bed over the garage is 'King-size' as is the drop-down in the cab area. Barry's rear lounge probably does convert to larger than 'King-size' but that maybe gives problems buying bedding to fit.

Geoff


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> (quote)Fixed double bed over large garage for me, can't abide building a bed every night.


Yes me too,nothing better than getting straight into bed and not having to build it first.Also for me the garage is important for storage,and for keeping your bikes clean out of the weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you could get a full king size bed as a fixed option, we'd consider it, but the ones with the bathroom alongside, with a cut off corner are a bit naff, we had one in the Laika 7RG, it was also the only place to watch TV in any sort of comfort as the only other seats were the dinette ones, bolt upright TV viewing is not on my list of things to do when away.


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

No brainer why would you waist all that space for a few hours per night takes two min to make up. we have a six berth and it still feels small some times


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you could get a full king size bed as a fixed option, we'd consider it,......


Carado T334, lateral double over garage, don't know what the definition of kingsize is but it's marginally bigger than our 19th century Welsh farmhouse bed at home. We love it.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

oscardaisy said:


> No brainer why would you waist all that space for a few hours per night takes two min to make up. we have a six berth and it still feels small some times


As others have said, it 100% depends on how and where you use your MH. Except for eating and sleeping we pretty much spend all our time outside, and in places where it's warm enough to do so, therefore we don't really understand why people want settees and lounges etc. Horses for courses and all that....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

having had both fixed and make up beds I can say that fixed wins every time. I don't think a jigsaw bed made up of several different cushions can ever be as comfortable as a one piece mattress. 
Well I haven't ever found one that is.

BUT I have now come to the conclusion that drop down beds over large lounges are the way to go. 
Best of both worlds.

This is Mrs S's current favourite.http://www.itineo.co.uk/motorhome_fb_600.php

Problem is - not common and not cheap either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use ours in the depths of winter so having somewhere to sprawl out is paramount.

we're both built for comfort not speed, although we are apprentice racing snakes.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

After 3 MHs with beds to make up we are now firmly in the fixed bed camp (at least Liam is as he was the one to make them up). Not only for the inconvenience of making up a bed daily but also because we go to bed at different times 'cos I like to read in bed and he likes to sit up watching the TV. So we need a comfortable lounging seat as well as a bed.

Also would not entertain the idea of fixed front seats. Why bother to carry separate space for the driver+passenger seats only for driving rather than using them as very comfortable lounging seats as well?

As others have said - you really only know what works for you by trying it. If you are going to buy new, then perhaps hire is the first step.

Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> If you are going to buy new, then perhaps hire is the first step.
> 
> Sue


I was going to say the same, but you are now heading into peak season and trying before buying will only get more expensive.

However it might be worth looking for a hire company with a range of layouts who might let you try a fixed bed and a make up bed - back to back.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Suenliam

Also would not entertain the idea of fixed front seats. Why bother to carry separate space for the driver+passenger seats only for driving rather than using them as very comfortable lounging seats as well?

I personally cant think of anything worse then driving all day in a seat and then have to sit in the same seat all night ,

but as has already been said on here, each to their own ,horses for courses and all that malarky :wink2:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As you can see, there is no right answer to your question but I do offer the following thoughts. After 10's of years, manufacturers do their utmost to provide either a van built down to a price, or one that will satisfy the majority of customers.
The latest vans in the second category tend now to have large garages, except AutoSleeper who told me that garages were never included on their vans, they were a continental 'thing'.
The other idea is to have a drop down bed, complete with cupboards. these are or can be a 'fixed bed' as you do not need to make them up every night and they do not take up living space.
My own taste is a fixed bed that I can crash out on whenever I wish. A large garage that can take my bikes and other large objects.
I would seek out a continental van which can hold its value better than many British vans.

Alan


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Fixed bed for us. We couldn't get on with the making up of the centre cross settee / bed and the lack of comfort sleeping on the cushions we had spent the day sitting on made Chris have a poor nights sleep every night. Our new one has a fixed bed with fully sprung mattress. it is sooooo much better. as for loss of space, point taken but the storage under it is also great. We have two front /mid sofas for daytime use in our Bailey 740.
Looked at loads of different layouts before getting the Bailey, and we go nosing even now to see if anything better exists, but can't find a better one at the price that suits US.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The best layout is the one that suits you the best!

The only advice I would offer is to consider how much internal space you would require if the weather was really grotty and you could not get outside, which is a very likely scenario. Also consider VERY carefully if you want a fixed bed or are happy to make a bed up each and every night from scratch (even after a long tiring day) 

A fixed bed will have a proper interior sprung mattress and can be left made up all the time. if you have to make a bed up from the "daytime" configuration the base will be formed from a number of foam cushions, also consider where the bedding will be stored during the day. 

Do you want sheets and a duvet or sleeping bags. Long term think about how you will launder your choice of bedding. It's easier to carry spare sheets and duvet covers than spare sleeping bags. 

If long terming I would look very seriously at a fixed rear bed over a garage. That layout allows you to use the rear floor area twice (bed over the top of storage) I had an Autotrail 696g which was exactly that layout. For two of us it was brilliant. 

Be VERY careful about thinking an "A" class with a drop down bed is the answer, some ( but not all) drop down beds taper at the ends so are actually rather narrow around the shoulder area when you are asleep, also getting out in the middle of the night down a ladder with narrow rungs can hurt your feet a lot. (Try it without shoes or socks) 

For a number of reasons I now run a caravan rather than a MH (shock horror gasp!) but it's still a fixed bed layout which is what WE want and we are the ONLY people that matter when we are away in it. 

Be ruled by your head not by your heart and consider the above points VERY carefully. If you get the wrong layout you will NOT enjoy your travelling so will probably give up, and THAT would be a huge shame. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Suenliam
> 
> Also would not entertain the idea of fixed front seats. Why bother to carry separate space for the driver+passenger seats only for driving rather than using them as very comfortable lounging seats as well?
> 
> ...


Confused Daffy, are you for or against swivel seats?

Never had them, but I do tend to sit up front when we stop, sometimes for hours, I fidget like crazy on the lounge seats, so only use them for TV watching or eating at the table, not sure having swivels would be on my list of things to do though, might be handy to swivel 90 degrees to put my feet up.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi just to add we have an island bed in our Comanche. Before we bought, we hired various different layouts to see which suited our needs. Travelled to Europe each time we hired so as to give them all a real test. 

Can understand all the previous comments but again the choice has to be which suits YOU the best. Good Luck in whichever layout you choose.

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few observations.

Swivel front van seats. Why would we need them? When I finish driving, behind me I have a double dinette where I can sit, work, eat etc and behind that I have a bloody great lounge where I can put my feet up, have a beer and get a great view. The only reason other vans have swivel seats is because they have fixed beds or over garage beds so the front has to be the lounge, except you cannot really "lounge" in most of them.

I did wonder about how comfy a made up bed would be and in theory Stanners thoughts on a Jigsaw bed should be correct. However I can only go on my experience of the Swift Kontiki rear lounge and dinette beds and I can honestly say that they are the most comfortable beds I have ever slept on and believe me I have been in more beds that you lot have had hot dinners! :grin2:

To answer Geoff's comments about bed size I think I was thinking about the island beds with the cut off bit that Kev mentioned. They are tiny. Over garage beds I suspect are probably bigger but is there then not also the possibility of bumping ones head if one engages in.... .. Sorry wrong forum.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We've got an L shape rear lounge, which we really like. It takes minutes to make the bed at night and we would rather have the space in the day. In the mornings I get up first, take the dog out and the bed is away by the time I get back. We store the bedding on the double bunk above the cab. We have also got swivel seats (previous owner had them put in) we've had the van 10 years now (bought it at 11 months old) We have used the swivel seats once when we were at a rally and everyone piled into our van.

Our friends have just bought their first motorhome and one thing they commented on was that if a rear lounge layout came up for sale on a dealer website, by the time they enquired about it, it was gone. They have bought U shape lounge privately.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JLO said:


> We've got an L shape rear lounge, which we really like. It takes minutes to make the bed at night and we would rather have the space in the day. In the mornings I get up first, take the dog out and the bed is away by the time I get back. We store the bedding on the double bunk above the cab. We have also got swivel seats (previous owner had them put in) we've had the van 10 years now (bought it at 11 months old) We have used the swivel seats once when we were at a rally and everyone piled into our van.
> 
> Our friends have just bought their first motorhome and one thing they commented on was that if a rear lounge layout came up for sale on a dealer website, by the time they enquired about it, it was gone. They have bought U shape lounge privately.


I think its a Brit thing. You just have to look at the price of used Kontikis or Autotrails. The ones with the rear lounges are always more expensive than the rear bathroom or fixed bed variety.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just another observation on swivel seats.

I think the comments above rejecting the idea of swivel seats have been made from those without them.

There has been expressed the idea that one would not want to sit in the seat that one has been driving/passenger in. My experience is that the position of the seat in its driving mode is totally different from when it is turned into an armchair, when one can adjust the squab and recline it. I am only talking of experience of chairs in an 'A' Class, so I do not know whether swivel seats in a 'C' Class are as adjustable. I choose to sit in a swivelled chair as it is more comfortable than a bench seat.

A second consideration is utilising the seats for dining - it either, in our case, permits 6 to dine, or 4 with much more elbow space.

As has been commented above a fixed bed does allow one person to go to bed and leave the living area free for other person(s).

At the moment we need 2 beds for when 'Mother (93) comes too', but if we were only 2 I would consider a layout with only one bed - that could be over-garage or over-cab, but if the latter and one wants a garage, what can the space aove be used for?

On Island beds; they are obviously narrower than other doubles to allow walkround. When introduced they seem to have excluded a garage as they were sited at normal floor level, but now there seem to be some designs where the bed is raised, obviously with a step-up to the walkaround. I think some designs are a normal double-bed size of 4' 6" wide.

I am only putting ideas in the ring for the OP to digest.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Just another observation on swivel seats.
> 
> I think the comments above rejecting the idea of swivel seats have been made from those without them.
> 
> ...


All of the above applies to coachbuilts and PVCs with fully rotating cab seats.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I think its a Brit thing.


 Brits lounge around inside whenever possible - everyone else lounges around outside whenever possible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Brits lounge around inside whenever possible - everyone else lounges around outside whenever possible.


Rubbish!! The French spend more time watching the box than anyone for one thing as do most Europeans for that matter.

The Brits are always the last to stick it out sitting outside when its raining which brings me on to Winter. Where would you rather be when its dark at 4pm. Sat round a table or lounging with your feet up?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember having swivels in out first MH, an Autohomes Explorer, but you had a wardrobes behind one , and a bathroom behind the other, so couldn't use either, however I used it as a selling point, but ended up doing a PX with a rather inferior local dealer.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

is it really dark in southern Spain, Portugal or Italy at 4pm in 'winter'?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> is it really dark in southern Spain, Portugal or Italy at 4pm in 'winter'?


6pm then, 4pm or earlier even UK if your going to nit pick. Point is the Brits seem to be the best at sitting outside. I remember one German on an Aire once that arrived, put all his blinds down and nobody ever saw him for 2 days. Thought he was dead until he put them up again and drove off.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I forgot to post earlier about heights above beds - a subject raised by Barry in relation to 'activities', which he opted out from defining:wink2:

I have just measured the height above our over-garage bed and from mattress to ceiling it is 1.02m.

The drop-down over-cab bed is 0.83m

You can all work out for yourselves whether that is sufficient for your own 'activities'

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Swivel front seats get my vote every time

Fully swivelled seats that is

No knee crunching almost fully swivelllingseats>

Back support and comfort 

We need a garage for the hound, I need a fully sized bed that I or HE can get out of in the night for toilet visits

We have twin raised single beds, the centre pulls out so its not a lonely sleep and I like to warm my feet on him, actually I like some part of me to be touching him without being cramped ( ok too much Innocent information )access is still good to get in or out of bed

I am not a great sleeper so i like to read which means I sometimes get up late or very early

The front lounge although small is always free once you have moved the hound from hell:frown2:

I always read lying down so often use the bed during the day

It certainly reduces the amount of space you have in the " living area"

But the hound can be in the garage, wire doors either side and a fan

Albert prefers to sit outside so is near the hound

I tend towards inside away from flying insects :crying:

If hot, with the aircon

Then the hound joins me

At the end of the day it has to fit your age abilities and choice

In the Hymer we had a drop down bed

Brilliant space saving

But I struggled to get in or out of it especially at night
We both wanted to sleep on the outside

He had no chance>>
Aldra:smile2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Have to say I totally agree with Stanner on this one.
Don't know what continentals Barry and co. have been around, but most of the "foreigners" especially the Dutch sit outside at every possibility.
Then of course when it's sunny no matter what the temperature is you'll always find the "I'm going to get my skin the colour and texture of walnuts" (usually German) people.
Not sounding racist am I? :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Try Skin Cancer
And tell me about it:crying::crying:

aldra:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I forgot to post earlier about heights above beds - a subject raised by Barry in relation to 'activities', which he opted out from defining:wink2:
> 
> I have just measured the height above our over-garage bed and from mattress to ceiling it is 1.02m.
> 
> ...


Hmm, girth of two peeps needs to be taken into account of course, I mean you do need a little wiggle room, even for Barty..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I forgot to post earlier about heights above beds - a subject raised by Barry in relation to 'activities', which he opted out from defining:wink2:
> 
> I have just measured the height above our over-garage bed and from mattress to ceiling it is 1.02m.
> 
> ...


So you have actually been out and measured them!! :grin2:

Well I am an expert on these matters, I know 4 positions now!!! 1 of them would be right out in your van and the other questionable and would almost certainly lead to a headache for someone. I am not sure if any of them would work on the 0.83 metre overcab bed but I probably couldn't get up on one of them anyway.

So there you go! Rear lounge owners have more sex!!! (if only it were true :crying


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have changed from a L shaped lounge with non swivel seats which suited us at the time to a fixed bed over a garage and swivel seats with euro lounge.
The simple reason is that we have changed,ie making a double bed up at night became a chore and something we didn't look forward to.The swivelling cab seats are adjustable and as comfortable as any lounge seats and they also have with arm rests.
Works for us.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One thing I would be concerned about is the moisture we produce when sleeping, at least when you make the bed everyday a little air get circulated.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> One thing I would be concerned about is the moisture we produce when sleeping, at least when you make the bed everyday a little air get circulated.


Never been a problem Kev and we have been out in some low temperatures-well into the negatives.The truck is well insulated with good ventilation and we use external screens in cold weather which helps I think.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> So you have actually been out and measured them!! :grin2:
> 
> Well I am an expert on these matters, I know 4 positions now!!! 1 of them would be right out in your van and the other questionable and would almost certainly lead to a headache for someone. I am not sure if any of them would work on the 0.83 metre overcab bed but I probably couldn't get up on one of them anyway.
> 
> So there you go! Rear lounge owners have more sex!!! (if only it were true :crying


I did consult with two female members of the family before opining, and of course you know the cost of arguing against one femail, never mind two.

Anyway, missing out on one position in four is much worse the only missing out on one in 69:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> So you have actually been out and measured them!! :grin2:
> 
> Well I am an expert on these matters, I know 4 positions now!!! 1 of them would be right out in your van and the other questionable and would almost certainly lead to a headache for someone. I am not sure if any of them would work on the 0.83 metre overcab bed but I probably couldn't get up on one of them anyway.
> 
> So there you go! Rear lounge owners have more sex!!! (if only it were true :crying


Barry
Pm me
I have years of experiance:grin2:
One position????

Mind you I am beginning to forget

Make it a quick PM
Sandra>>>


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> Have to say I totally agree with Stanner on this one.
> Don't know what continentals Barry and co. have been around, but most of the "foreigners" especially the Dutch sit outside at every possibility.
> Then of course when it's sunny no matter what the temperature is you'll always find the "I'm going to get my skin the colour and texture of walnuts" (usually German) people.
> Not sounding racist am I? :laugh:


But they were outside until Barry turned up and got his guitar out - then even French TV looked attractive.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Never been a problem Kev and we have been out in some low temperatures-well into the negatives.The truck is well insulated with good ventilation and we use external screens in cold weather which helps I think.


It's not a cold problem, we all sweat in the night, that's one of the reasons we turn mattresses at home, after living in the van for 4-5 weeks, they need a good airing after 2 weeks.


----------

